# Best set up for a G-body (Cutlass)?



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

I am curious to opinions from experience on this one. I will be lifting an 85 Cutty and originally planned on 3 pump, chain bridge 8 batteries with partial reinforcement. After reading the heck out of the forum, I am shying away from such a set up as I want to build I car I can have for many years that will last me and not tear the heck out of the frame, quarters and so on. So with that said, I am thinking of just sticking with a good 2 pump, 4 dump, 6 battery set up. If I run a set up listed, what size cylinders are best to run in a Cutty? Trying to stay away from having to switch out lower trailing arms to adjustable and trying to avoid slip yoke. My original thought is 8" front / 12" rear. Would this be sufficient with this set up or would I start maxing out travel? Can I go without a bridge or is it just the way to go? Looking for something I can take out and have fun with with 6 switches, FBSS and rear corners for rolling 3's. Id like the car to lay out nice about a 2-3 inch drop from stock (that way if I have an issue I can drive home as my last lifted cars were Accords that laid frame...a blown hose or issue meant a tow home). Yet be able to have a decent amount of lock up. What size coils front and rear for this kind of set up? Anyone with a g-body with experience around this and some pics of rides both laid out and lifted would be much appreciated. Just trying to make a decision on which way to go.

And no I am not doing the '06 frame swap! LOL! 

Appreciate the info!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

6 or 8 in the front and 10's in the back. Without any others mods the uppers are going to bottom out on the frame anyway and 12's are just a waste of money. Even 10's wont extended all the the way you plan to build it. 

if you plan to 3 wheel or hop then frame wrap is important. if its just lay and play do a 2 pump basic setup. 36 volts to each and if your wasy on it will last a long time


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

How high of a lock up would I get on 8's and 10's? Can someone post some pics of their g body w 8's and 10's? Would 36 volts to each pump still be relatively quick? Also what size coils?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

You will get a nice lift wit 10s and 8s. I would use 2 ton all the way around if your not gana hop.
I would still do a bridge in the back just because on my cutty wen It was lay and play I still tore the spring perches in back. three wheeling still tears up frames so partial wrap would be a good idea. 36 volts can have a decent snap depending on gears. Like Binky 79 said your car can last but depends how hard you are on it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You get 6" of lift in front no matter what size cylinders. 10's in back work perfect and dont bind. I ran different coils in back with the 10's and never hit frame, rolling 3's are easy to do. Had it on 6 batteries, 36v to each pump. 1" extended uppers in front, stock trailing arms in back.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

2 pumps 6 batts, 36 volts to back n all 72 to front. With only 36 volts to front u will run outta juice after a few licks. Run some 3 ton coils with 4-5 turns in front with like 4-5 turns of the stock front springs in back.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

and keep everything easy to get to or work on if need be has always been my motto.simple set up for lay and play or hoppin.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

gervais_85 said:


> 2 pumps 6 batts, 36 volts to back n all 72 to front. With only 36 volts to front u will run outta juice after a few licks. Run some 3 ton coils with 4-5 turns in front with like 4-5 turns of the stock front springs in back.


I never ran out of juice to the front on 36v. It had roughly 200 complete lifts from laid out before slowing down at all. Full 2 3/4 ton precut springs and #9 gear on front pump. With 72v to the front, both rear pumps would lift slow pretty quickly after messing with the front. Front only got 3" before lower a-arms were hitting frame. In my experience the fast response up front wasn't worth the drained batteries. Had better luck with 36v to each rear and 60v to front with 12v reserve.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

I would n ever run 60 72 volts on a unwrapped street car. The ears on the upper a arms getter hammered on with that voltage.

36-48 with good batteries last forever. My regal and impala locked up front on 36 100 times batteries not dead


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool, I plan to run 36 to front, 36 to rear. Is there anyway to reinforce the rear spring perches? I read that you can weld an extra donut in to help reinforce it...what you guys think, would that help or does the perch tear where it connects to the frame itself?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Use top cups on the top of the spring, it'll keep the springs from cork screwing through the trunk floor. It will also keep it from squeaking. Either add a c-channel or similar bridge to stock perches or cutting off the perches and installing c-channel between the frame rails is the only way to reinforce. If you look at the upper spring perch you'll see why adding a donut to it doesn't really do anything but maybe keep the cylinder centered. Top cups already do that though.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Digging up old post as finally about to order my set up...planning on doing lay and play 2 pump...debating if I'm going to run 2 pump 4 dump or three dump w y block on front...
Can anyone please possibly post a pic of a G body locked up w 8s up front and 10s in the rear... just want to see how high it locks up. Also any input on running the single dump up front vs two other then the obvious of not having corners. Thx.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Juice that thing already

2 dumps to the front for lay n play. Single dump to the front allows fluid transfer from one cylinder to the other when driving around corners or at high speed like on an expressway ramp. Combine using a single dump with no sway bars and you get a little bit of a drift car feel. 

Pics of gbodys with 8's & 10's is going to vary depending on how much coil is used, which spindles, and which cups are used.


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

right now i have a 3 pump, no chain bridge with 8 batteries, with 8'' front & 14'' rear heres a pic of it locked upuffin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

flaked85 said:


> and keep everything easy to get to or work on if need be has always been my motto.simple set up for lay and play or hoppin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------

